

An NES emulator, Javascript, HTML5 and Google Search walk into a bar... - Zelex
http://zelex.net/nezulator

======
rcfox
It didn't work for me until I noticed that there was a plugin being blocked.
(I block all plugins by default.) You forgot to mention Flash in the headline.
:P

Awesome idea though!

------
Zelex
Yes, chrome requires a flash plugin for sound. Firefox supports it natively.

------
Zelex
Run it in Chrome. All other browsers perform pretty horribly.

